# Forum Home Renovation Demolition  Removing concrete around the house

## Addy

Hi All, 
First post. We will be extending the deck at the back of the house, moving the location of the gate and increasing the amount of grass in the backyard so we need to remove the concrete that is around the house as per the photos below. The concrete is also already cracked.
Questions: Do you think it's ok to remove the concrete all the way to the house?
Will we need to put new concrete blocks next to the house?
How do we manage the part of the concrete that the A/C compressor sits on? Is it ok to cut around the compressor and just leave that portion of concrete (and paint it and make it look nice in the process)?
I was thinking of just hiring a jackhammer and going to town on concrete. I've never done this before so any tips/critiques are more than welcome.  
Thanks 
Addy

----------


## OBBob

Those AC fans are actually quite light and they often just sit them on a pre-made concrete tile, so I think cutting neat square would be fine. You might find that if you start at the outside you may just be able to pull it up in sections with a crowbar. I'm not sure what protection you need from termites etc. in Perth i terms of going up to the house. I wouldn't run grass up to the wall and there are requirements around timber separation from the structure depending on your area ... other will know.

----------


## Addy

Thanks for that OBBob. It's a very valid point about not going too close to the house with grass. We will be putting new concrete path next to the house (steps to the gate), something with a bit of texture. I think it has to be minimum of 900mm wide around the house.

----------

